# best hunting catapault for accurancy and killing!!



## Garypco

as the title says lads,what do you find in a hunting catapault and what works for you,what bands are best etc... i have a bells of hythe lucky seven with a square black elastic,i dont know if its the best as ive only used this type of band and catapault... i just wanna be the best with what i can use,if theres better out there then i wanna know,if i can cheat by asking people rather than going thru a 100 different catty's and methods then great.... i also wanna know how well the fast bands work on game/vermin.....i love my catty and love playing with it i mooch about with my pointers and have fun and a few results however the more i play the more i wanna learn.... get some pics up of ur hunting set ups too please guys!!!


----------



## frogman

That looks like a good one to me. If it works well for you and produces the results that you want. There isn't really much need for changing: However, it is always good to seek improvment on what you use..Thus the never ending quest to learn from other slingers....Besides it's just fun to compare and contrast..... Frogman


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

Looks good to me, It really is whatever you are most comfortable with. If you want more info and stats on squares and hunting I would suggest taking a look on this forum.

http://jacksshed.myf...m.org/index.php

I must say, the slingshotforum has a little more activity and more on slingshot tech in general..... but the shed is an excellent hunting and country ways site.

Just a suggestion, nice catty, nice bands, excellent kill.

Cheers - John


----------



## Garypco

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Looks good to me, It really is whatever you are most comfortable with. If you want more info and stats on squares and hunting I would suggest taking a look on this forum.
> 
> http://jacksshed.myf...m.org/index.php
> 
> I must say, the slingshotforum has a little more activity and more on slingshot tech in general..... but the shed is an excellent hunting and country ways site.
> 
> Just a suggestion, nice catty, nice bands, excellent kill.
> 
> Cheers - John


cheers frogman,and thanks john....im happy and improving my shooting all the time... its just a case of learning what i can on the road to improvement....etc etc... im just familiar with what ive learnt myself and realise theres so much more out there to learn.... even masters at the art of this game.... i just wanna see what i can do to improve things as quickly as i can.....


----------



## A+ Slingshots

How bout mine!!!!!







Shameless plug of a picture to follow........


















That's an older pic without our new logo, but the design has remained unchanged!!!

That's so true Frogman and Bane!!!


----------



## John-Boy

^^^^ I could recommend A+ slingshots all day long, perry certainly produces the goods!! Im a recent owner of a PS-1 and it shoots perfect everytime, keep your eyes peeled for a vid from myself as proof!!


----------



## philly

You have an excellent frame now, maybe just buy a few different band sets an see what improvement you get if any. My problem and that of many others I think is having a number of flips and wanting to shoot them all. I suppose if you stay with one setup you will improve at a faster rate.
Philly


----------



## John-Boy

philly said:


> You have an excellent frame now, maybe just buy a few different band sets an see what improvement you get if any. My problem and that of many others I think is having a number of flips and wanting to shoot them all. I suppose if you stay with one setup you will improve at a faster rate.
> Philly


I couldn't agree more, stick with what your used to, i started out with a natural that i made myself and over time i got better with different grades of bands til i reached the max of theraband gold flatband and silver tubes. I prefer the gold as it is an easier pull with effective power and accuracy. The trick to this is to move up grades of your prefered bands (tubes, squire, flat, chained etc) til you reach a managable draw force that you can shot accurately consistently. Best of luck in your quest to find field dominance


----------



## hawk2009

your getting decent power enough to kill your prey you have already proved that so just concentrate on your accuracy there is no need to change.If your happy with what you have why change.


----------



## philly

Hey Perry, thought you only killed cans? Did you buy those rabbits from Nico? (He he)
Philly


----------



## A+ Slingshots

philly said:


> Hey Perry, thought you only killed cans? Did you buy those rabbits from Nico? (He he)
> Philly


Nope..... I said I "mostly" kill cans nowadays.... mostly a time issue. I love hunting!!







BTW that pic was courtesy of Yeeharr. Haven't seen him around in a bit.


----------



## MedMan

Guys, may I ask? Whats the maximum game size youd recomend to be possible with a sling shot?

Rabbits and pidgeons are all good. But have you known anyone to take down deer and pig?

Also... I bought me a slingshot last year to take home some ducks from the strream. Though I missed them all due to my lack of skill and the fact that I was going for headshots..

You think a heavy musket ball could smash through the feathers of a ducks bulk? I dont want a winged duck flapping about as the others quack en song.. Wouldnt look to good for passers by.

I have a standard tubed sling and some 10 mm steel balls.

Should I by a crossbow, or some heavier rubber?

Medman


----------



## philly

Medman, CVarcher has a post in the hunting forum on a Mallard he shot with his SS.
Philly


----------



## Nico

Garypco said:


> as the title says lads,what do you find in a hunting catapault and what works for you,what bands are best etc... i have a bells of hythe lucky seven with a square black elastic,i dont know if its the best as ive only used this type of band and catapault... i just wanna be the best with what i can use,if theres better out there then i wanna know,if i can cheat by asking people rather than going thru a 100 different catty's and methods then great.... i also wanna know how well the fast bands work on game/vermin.....i love my catty and love playing with it i mooch about with my pointers and have fun and a few results however the more i play the more i wanna learn.... get some pics up of ur hunting set ups too please guys!!!


Hi there,

As has been said you have a good slingshot there and you have proven it kills, in truth the best catapult is the one you are most accurate with. All elastics have different levels of power but the black squares have sufficient power to kill. There are many UK hunters who only use the black squares and take all game i.e. pheasants, ducks, Pigeons, rabbits, squirrels.

Most elastics with moderate/medium velocity will kill with appropriately weighted ammo, my father for years after his move to the USA from Mexico used to use solid round elastics for his slingshot hunting coverted to surgical latex tubes because the round solid bands are not available here. With surgical tubes using stones, hexnuts and bolts not to name the occasional spent 45 cal bullet he has taken alot game i.e. rabbits, doves, pigeon etc with the basic surgical tubes. 
Your accuracy will give you those results with that 6mm black square laccy.


----------



## Garypco

thanks for the replys guys.....keep em coming,still not many pics of hunting set ups.... im curious what you use... what cal lead/steel.... whats best lead or steel??? just interested in knowing whats what and who uses what etc..... i know im a pain in the arse....... i aint sorry tho ha ha....


----------



## Nico

Garypco said:


> thanks for the replys guys.....keep em coming,still not many pics of hunting set ups.... im curious what you use... what cal lead/steel.... whats best lead or steel??? just interested in knowing whats what and who uses what etc..... i know im a pain in the arse....... i aint sorry tho ha ha....


From what I gather you want to see our hunting catty and ammo yes?

I use chained rubberband bands for hunting my ammo is usually pebbles the size of a 7/8 marble







I also use 1/2 inch hexnuts for hunting and these are my typical hunting catties













All of these catapults have been proven deadly effective on rabbits and pigeons, crows etc they have plenty of stopping power. 
If you want to see kill pics I have a recent one in the hunting section..


----------



## Garypco

Nico said:


> thanks for the replys guys.....keep em coming,still not many pics of hunting set ups.... im curious what you use... what cal lead/steel.... whats best lead or steel??? just interested in knowing whats what and who uses what etc..... i know im a pain in the arse....... i aint sorry tho ha ha....


From what I gather you want to see our hunting catty and ammo yes?

I use chained rubberband bands for hunting my ammo is usually pebbles the size of a 7/8 marble
View attachment 4164

I also use 1/2 inch hexnuts for hunting and these are my typical hunting catties
View attachment 4165
View attachment 4166

All of these catapults have been proven deadly effective on rabbits and pigeons, crows etc they have plenty of stopping power. 
If you want to see kill pics I have a recent one in the hunting section..
[/quote]

cheers nico....why the chain bands?? wouldnt the hex kuts lose accuraccy by going side ways with the shape they are i understand close kills work better etc.... kill pics arent important to me to be honest i know how to kill and ive seen hundreds of dead animals... its just the effectiveness im interested in.. hope that makes sense....


----------



## philly

Garypco, chech out the hunting sub forum for pictures of kills and slings and ammo used.
Philly


----------



## Nico

Hexnuts have a 30 yard range accuracy plateau as do good stones, in truth whether you use lead, steel, stone etc 20 yards is probably the furthest for a good grouping. I'm not saying animals havent been killed further away with a catapult because they are by good shooters.

Why would you want to even shoot at prey further than even 15 yards? The whole point of hunting is to be able to take a good clean killing shot. Silent stalking and the awareness of your chosen prey's movements and behaviors is key to success in catapult hunting.

The type of bands a person uses relate to their environment and what is at their disposal, if they favored one type its probably what they found most effective for their personal catapult hunting uses. Tradition also affects the kinds of elastics favored by one catapulteer over another in a different land.


----------



## Garypco

Nico said:


> Hexnuts have a 30 yard range accuracy plateau as do good stones, in truth whether you use lead, steel, stone etc 20 yards is probably the furthest for a good grouping. I'm not saying animals havent been killed further away with a catapult because they are by good shooters.
> 
> Why would you want to even shoot at prey further than even 15 yards? The whole point of hunting is to be able to take a good clean killing shot. Silent stalking and the awareness of your chosen prey's movements and behaviors is key to success in catapult hunting.
> 
> The type of bands a person uses relate to their environment and what is at their disposal, if they favored one type its probably what they found most effective for their personal catapult hunting uses. Tradition also affects the kinds of elastics favored by one catapulteer over another in a different land.


all good replys guys...thanks for the interest .. and nico i agree on the killing range etc.. altho game doesnt always present itself so close....10-15 yards are ideal for me also... ie only eer used lead to be honest so not sure about how the hex nuts go...from what i have learned is the .44 seems to be the best all round calibre..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I have a Lucky-Seven myself ... exactly the same as yours. The only other catties I've tried that have a better targeting technique are Hogan's, Pocket-Poachers; but targeting is not too good for hunting, so I wouldn't change a thing, only get new shooters if you want to change style. As a point of reference, I've also shot some of the Barnett wrist braces, they are not as precise, as they lack pin-point zeroing.


----------



## Garypco

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I have a Lucky-Seven myself ... exactly the same as yours. The only other catties I've tried that have a better targeting technique are Hogan's, Pocket-Poachers; but targeting is not too good for hunting, so I wouldn't change a thing, only get new shooters if you want to change style. As a point of reference, I've also shot some of the Barnett wrist braces, they are not as precise, as they lack pin-point zeroing.


nice one m8...thats the kinda post id like to hear..... what about the faster bands anyone tryed this style of slingshot with faster bands etc......


----------



## darren

i would try the 7mm square from ebay its very very smooth and has got me quite a few kills. I would stick with what you have got SQUARE ALL THE WAY


----------



## Garypco

darren said:


> i would try the 7mm square from ebay its very very smooth and has got me quite a few kills. I would stick with what you have got SQUARE ALL THE WAY


cheers darren....


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Thera-Bands work just fine on the L-7's it's just about what cut you use.


----------



## China Spring

很强大 very strong


----------

